# Dog sitting in Nottingham



## sallysqueak (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi all

I'm just starting up a dog daycare from my home in Nottingham.

I'm currently looking to take on new clients and have availability for up to 3 dogs from either the same home or seperate. All dogs must be fully vaccinated, child/cat and dog safe and generally friendly as I run my business from our family home.

I charge £15 per dog per day, with a £2.50 discount for subsequent dogs from the same family.

Please see my website for more details - Notts Doggie Daycare - Home Dog Sitting In Nottingham


----------



## Westdale (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Sally,

I saw your advert in the Post Office on Westdale Lane and have dropped you an email as I'm looking for someone to look after my dog during the last week of Feb.

Thanks


----------



## sallysqueak (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for your email - I'm glad the notices I put out this morning are doing some good!  I've just replied to you x


----------

